# adc trapping



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

trying to get permit for nuisance animal control in southeastern pa any help already have application from pgc need info on resource material for exam thanks


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Log onto Trapperman.com and go to the ADC section and throw out the quesiton there.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you Oac will do


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bison66 said:


> trying to get permit for nuisance animal control in southeastern pa any help already have application from pgc need info on resource material for exam thanks


Usually the F&G depts supply all the study material for the tests, at least in my limited experience. Did you ask the PGC for study guides.


----------

